# [Pregunta]  altavoces portatiles para mp4



## miprigueto (Mar 9, 2009)

Hola..... bueno mi problemita es el siguiente, como mi mp4 (sony nwz-s616f) no tiene altavoz quisiera adaptarle unos altavoces que no sea muy potentes, algo asi como los altavoces de un celular.
El problema es que quiero que esos altavoces esten en dentro de mi maleta, entonces quisiera saber que tengo que hacer para adaptar esos altavoces y mi mp4, se que tengo que hacer un amplificador pero no se de cuantos watts.

pd: los altavoces puden ser dos altavoces o uno solo (preferiblemente 1 solo)

gracias por las repsuestas


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

montate un tda2822m que esta de muerte,lo pones en puente,y con un altavoz de 2w te va a ir mas que bien.

busca por el foro que hay esquemas mas que buenos para este amplificador.aproximadamente a partir de los 7 u 8 voltios,este amplificador empieza a funcionar en condiciones.asi que piensa como alimentarlo.


----------

